

Tell HN: I'm giving away hackerbooks.com (domain name + source code) - thibaut_barrere


======
thibaut_barrere
Hi folks,

you may remember a little site I launched a couple of years back (now
offline); hackerbooks.com aggregated books mentioned on HN and SO, with links
to the quotes here.

Since I'm now focusing on
[https://www.wisecashhq.com](https://www.wisecashhq.com) (my first SaaS
product), I'm willing to give the domain name and the code (as-is) away if
someone wants to take over and bring it back online (or do anything useful
with it).

Any taker?

Contact me at thibaut.barrere@gmail.com if you're interested!

\-- Thibaut

~~~
conroy
Why not just open source the code?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I may do that, not sure yet though, since I want first to check with the
person who would get the domain name.

